# Neues unter Forum für Android App Programmierer.



## Brzeczek (13. August 2013)

*Neues unter Forum für Android App Programmierer.*

Hi@all 

Ich habe begonnen mir das Programmieren mit Java bei zu bringen und fände es toll wenn ich hier gleichgesinnte finde, mit dem ich mich über das Thema unterhalten, gegenseitig helfen könnte. 

Wäre nicht schlecht wenn es ein Bereich hier im Forum geben könnte. 

Was denkt ihr darüber. 

Was sagen die Admins zu der Idee? 

Gruß


----------



## Leandros (14. August 2013)

*AW: Neues unter Forum für Android App Programmierer.*

Dafür gibt es zu wenige. 
Kannst einfach hier rein posten. Ich antworte dann


----------



## Ahab (14. August 2013)

*AW: Neues unter Forum für Android App Programmierer.*

Das Programmier-Unterforum hat wirklich kaum Zulauf. Das lohnt sich nicht im geringsten.  Aber ich guck hier auch gern mal hier rein wenn was passiert.


----------



## Brzeczek (14. August 2013)

Tja ich werde es trotzdem versuchen. Vll bewege ich den ein oder anderen dazu es auch zu versuchen.


----------



## Crysis nerd (14. August 2013)

*AW: Neues unter Forum für Android App Programmierer.*

Mach einfach einen Sammelthread auf, dann passt das 
Hier im Programmierforum ist generell nicht viel los leider, von daher nützt ein Unterforum nüscht.

Grüße


----------



## Brzeczek (19. August 2013)

Hmm naja bin jetzt auf Seite 218. Wer versucht sich noch im Android App Programmieren? 

Ich frage mich auch warum die neue Auflage nicht auf deutsch erscheint?


----------



## Leandros (19. August 2013)

*AW: Neues unter Forum für Android App Programmierer.*

Ich brauche mich nicht versuchen, ich kann es.


----------



## Brzeczek (19. August 2013)

Cool, stell doch mal ein Projekt hier mal vor.


----------



## Leandros (19. August 2013)

*AW: Neues unter Forum für Android App Programmierer.*

Is leider nicht drin. Kein Bock auf noch eine Verwarnung. 

Kommerzielle Werbung is Verboten und so.


----------



## Brzeczek (19. August 2013)

Tja das ist mega *******. Wir zwei müssten dann mal mit jemanden reden der hier was zu sagen hat. 

Wie will man den hier ernsthaft sich mit programmieren von App's auseinandergesetzt wenn man noch nicht mal seine Projekte hier vorstellen darf!?


----------



## Leandros (19. August 2013)

*AW: Neues unter Forum für Android App Programmierer.*

Weil ich damit Kohle verdiene.


----------



## Brzeczek (19. August 2013)

Das ist mir schon klar. Trotzdem blöd. Ich finde das man hier eine Ausnahme machen sollte.


----------



## Crymes (19. August 2013)

Du kannst mal in meinem Programmierthread vorbeischauen, da habe ich eine Android App geschrieben die ein par Bälle simuliert, .apk und Quellcode müssten da drin stehen.

Ansonsten schaue auch ich hier öfter vorbei, habe zwar nicht annähernd soviel Erfahrung wie z.B. Leandros oder Skysnake, kann aber bestimmt auch bei den ein oder anderen Dingen helfen


----------



## Brzeczek (22. August 2013)

Tja ich komme nicht mehr weiter. Ich bin auf Seite 233. Es geht sich da drum ein Bild aus dem Album auszuwählen und es dann im Screen 1 anzuzeigen inklusive Datei Pfad. 

Tja Bild kann ich zwar aussuchen aber das wars dann auch. 

Den Block "imagepicker. Imagepath" gibt es nicht....  Mit try and error komm ich nicht weiter. 

Kann mir bitte jemand helfen?


----------



## Leandros (22. August 2013)

*AW: Neues unter Forum für Android App Programmierer.*

Du nutzt den App Inventor?


----------



## Brzeczek (22. August 2013)

Richtig als Anfänger denke ich ist das der richtige Einstieg!?

Hier sind die Bilder nochmal in Groß Sry


----------



## Leandros (22. August 2013)

*AW: Neues unter Forum für Android App Programmierer.*

Nein. Welches Buch schlägt das denn vor? Nein mir Autor + Adresse. Der gehört geschlagen... Und zwar richtig.


----------



## Brzeczek (22. August 2013)

Auf Amazon wird es für Anfänger wärmsten empfohlen. Geld verbrannt + zeit verschwändet?!


----------



## Leandros (22. August 2013)

*AW: Neues unter Forum für Android App Programmierer.*

Ohne dich jetzt verletzen zu wollen: ja.


----------



## DarkMo (22. August 2013)

*AW: Neues unter Forum für Android App Programmierer.*

is das sone app um apps zu bauen oder wie? xD knuffig


----------



## Leandros (22. August 2013)

*AW: Neues unter Forum für Android App Programmierer.*

Ist der größte Rotz. Wurde ja nicht umsonst von Google eingestellt. 
Kann man ein wenig mit PhoneGap vergleichen, genau so ein Dreck.


----------



## Brzeczek (22. August 2013)

, #@€e   naja ich versuche es mit Humor zu verarbeiten :'( 

Ich hatte vor mir danach das Buch zu kaufen:

www.amazon.de/gp/aw/d/3836219484


----------



## Leandros (22. August 2013)

*AW: Neues unter Forum für Android App Programmierer.*

Das habe ich hier auch stehen (auch wenn ich nie reingeschaut habe, weil nie benötigt ). Hatte aber einen guten Eindruck. 

Würde dir wenn du Englisch kannst, allerdings das Buch von einem Kollegen empfehlen. Smashing Android UI von Juhani Lehtimäki.


----------



## Brzeczek (22. August 2013)

Englisch kann ich zwar aber deutsch ist auf jeden fall besser und einfacher. 

Hälst du es für sinnvoll sich dann beide zu zulegen bzw erst das eine Buch und dann das andere durch zu nehmen?


----------



## Leandros (22. August 2013)

*AW: Neues unter Forum für Android App Programmierer.*

Nö. Wenn du eins durch hast, wird dich das andere langweilen.


----------



## Brzeczek (22. August 2013)

Gut. Wenn ich am 10 wieder Geld bekomme werde ich es mir zu legen. Hoffe das ich es kapieren werde. 

Dummkopf bin ich nicht, habe immerhin... Naja mal gucken..


----------



## Brzeczek (21. September 2013)

Habe mir das linke Buch zu erst gekauft, habe mir Vorwort durchgelesen und musste das rechte nach kaufen ;D 

So dick... 900seiten... Tja wie eine kleine/große ausbildung


----------



## crys_ (22. September 2013)

*AW: Neues unter Forum für Android App Programmierer.*

Aber das buch ist top  Auf Galileo Computing ist in der Regel verlass 

Kannst ja erstmal das rechte (teilweise) durcharbeiten und aufm PC mit eclipse mal Java grundlegend lernen, dann fällt die ganze Appgeschichte wahrscheinlich leichter


----------



## ushnok (22. September 2013)

*AW: Neues unter Forum für Android App Programmierer.*

Ich halte von denen nicht viel, find sie nicht wirklich gut gemacht. 
Leider gibt es auf Deutsch keine wirklichen alternativen. 

Sie sind so Realitäts fremd. Du wirst ca. 80% was du "lernst" nicht in echt anwenden.


----------



## crys_ (24. September 2013)

*AW: Neues unter Forum für Android App Programmierer.*

Ich find's aber gut erklärt und sehr Anfänger freundlich. Es zwingt ihn ja auch keiner das Buch von vorne bis hinten durch zuarbeiten


----------



## Leandros (24. September 2013)

*AW: Neues unter Forum für Android App Programmierer.*

Trotzdem, da gibt's bessere Varianten eine Sprache / Platform zu lernen.


----------



## okeanos7 (24. September 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Trotzdem, da gibt's bessere Varianten eine Sprache / Platform zu lernen.



Die wären? Videos?


----------



## Leandros (25. September 2013)

*AW: Neues unter Forum für Android App Programmierer.*

Nein, ich rede auch von Büchern, jedoch finde ich wenn man eine Sprache / Platform lernt, sollte man nicht einfach nur Stumpf die API lernen, sondern nach Logik wie man es auch benutzt und am Ende von Kapiteln immer einige Aufgaben zum Bearbeiten und vertiefen des Stoffes. Denn nur durch wiederholen und selber coden lernt man. 
Die Big Nerd Ranch Bücher sind z.B. sehr gut.


----------



## Brzeczek (6. Oktober 2013)

Fängt gut an, mit drei errors... Ich weiß nicht wirklich was ich falsch gemacht habe. Naja genug für heute, werde morgen weiter machen. 

Könnte mir jemand vll ein Hinweis geben?


----------



## Leandros (6. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Neues unter Forum für Android App Programmierer.*

Gewöhn dir direkt diesen dreckigen Programmierstil ala C ab, machs so:


```
class Print {
        public static void main(String[] args) {
                System.out.println("Hallo,  Printer!");
        }
}
```


----------



## Brzeczek (6. Oktober 2013)

Wow als wenn du nur auf ein Post von mir gewartet hast. Ja ich habe im Buch über die Formatierungsrichtlinien gelesen. Ich werde den Stil übernehmen.

Vielen Dank.


----------



## Leandros (6. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Neues unter Forum für Android App Programmierer.*

Krieg ne Benachrichtigung aufs iPhone und Nexus 4. 
Funktioniert es jetzt?


----------



## Brzeczek (6. Oktober 2013)

Habe meine Kiste schon aus bin mit mein galaxy r online im Bett. Ich werde es morgen probieren. 

Kannst du auch für das iphone app's programmieren?! 

Gute Nacht, toll so Leute wie dich im Forum zu haben. Danke.


----------



## Leandros (6. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Neues unter Forum für Android App Programmierer.*

Achso. Jo, falls es nicht geht schau ich morgen noch mal.

Jo, kann ich.

Gerne doch, Entwickler Nachwuchs muss doch gefördert werden.


----------



## DarkMo (6. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Neues unter Forum für Android App Programmierer.*

habs mal vom bild abgetippelt 


Brzeczek schrieb:


> ```
> public class HalloWelt
> {
> public static void main(String args[])
> ...


Ein Fehler, sie zu knechten, sie alle zu finden, ins Dunkel zu treiben und ewig zu binden 
du beginst einen block mit einer schließenden klammer. dreh dat gute stück um, und es sollte funktionieren. ob "String[] args" oder "String args[]" macht _glaube _ich keinen unterschied - einfach mal probieren.


----------



## Crysis nerd (6. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Neues unter Forum für Android App Programmierer.*



Leandros schrieb:


> Gewöhn dir direkt diesen dreckigen Programmierstil ala C ab, machs so: ...


 
Ihgitt  
Das ist kein dreckiger Programmierstil, es ist einfach nur eine Frage, was man bevorzugt. Ich finde zb. den Java Stil (vorallem "} else {" in einer Zeile) einfach nur schrecklich unübersichtlich. 
Wo ich dir allerdings Recht geben muss: In Java wird so meist programmiert und im Job später muss man sich wohl an den Stil gewöhnen. 

Trotzdem: { hat ein newline verdient


----------



## DarkMo (6. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Neues unter Forum für Android App Programmierer.*

orrr ne ^^ dreckige LoC-Hascherei 
is immer das erste, was ich bei dem autogenrated gelumbe mach - die sinnlos newlines stutzen


----------



## Crysis nerd (6. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Neues unter Forum für Android App Programmierer.*



DarkMo schrieb:


> orrr ne ^^ dreckige LoC-Hascherei


Pff "LoC-Hascherei", wer mit LoC angibt hat sowieso Lack gesoffen 


Gut vorbei am Thema, aber egal  Du hast ja schon die richtige Antwort gegeben. Im übrigen: Array [] hinter dem Variablenamen ist doch eher C style? Also mich wundert, dass Java das beides schluckt (wieder mal ein beweis für fehlende spezifikationen *lalala*). In C/C++ geht ja nur die Variante mit Klammern hinter dem Namen, nicht hinter dem "Typ".


----------



## Leandros (6. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Neues unter Forum für Android App Programmierer.*

In java werden die Klammern nicht in eine newline geschrieben. Außerdem frisst java zwar String[] args und String args[], aber üblicherweise nutzt man das erste. 

Trotzdem sollten wir nun keine Programmierstil diskussion anfangen, jeder hat eigene vorlieben. 
Trotzdem eine kleine Frage, wo bringt { newline übersicht? Jemals mit files jenseits der 6000 - 8000 Zeilen gearbeitet?


----------



## Crysis nerd (6. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Neues unter Forum für Android App Programmierer.*



Leandros schrieb:


> Trotzdem sollten wir nun keine Programmierstil diskussion anfangen, jeder hat eigene vorlieben.
> Trotzdem eine kleine Frage, wo bringt { newline übersicht? Jemals mit files jenseits der 6000 - 8000 Zeilen gearbeitet?


 
Ja schon öfters, und wie du sagst, nur Vorlieben. Ich hab mit newline angefangen und seitdem gucke ich halt immer mit einem bestimmten Blick auf Quellcode. Wenn ich ein } sehe, dann wandern meine Augen von dort an nach oben und suchen ein { was gleich eingerückt ist. Bam, hab ich gerallt wo der Block anfängt und aufhört. Andere gucken halt nach etwas anderes auf der selben höhe wie if oder while. Kann auch funktionieren. Vorliebe


----------



## Brzeczek (6. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Neues unter Forum für Android App Programmierer.*

Hey es hat funktioniert danke, nur bin ich jetzt ein bischen verwirt .

Der Bytecode wurde erstellt, aber nicht so wie im buch beschrieben. Im buch steht drin das dann die Datei HalloWelt.class auftauchen sollte, bei mir ist aber Print.class aufgetaucht. Das ergebnis ist auch anders. Ich gucke mir nochmal den code an.


----------



## Brzeczek (6. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Neues unter Forum für Android App Programmierer.*

ahhh sry habe den fehler


----------



## Leandros (6. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Neues unter Forum für Android App Programmierer.*

Ja, die file heißt so wie die klasse. Wenn du meinen Code kopiert hast, heisst die klasse "Print", weil ich sie Print genannt habe.


----------



## Brzeczek (6. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Neues unter Forum für Android App Programmierer.*



Leandros schrieb:


> Ja, die file heißt so wie die klasse. Wenn du meinen Code kopiert hast, heisst die klasse "Print", weil ich sie Print genannt habe.


 

Mein gott du bist richtig schnell, ist mir jetzt auch aufgefallen. Ich sollte erst lessen dann Posten


----------



## Brzeczek (6. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Neues unter Forum für Android App Programmierer.*

meine fresse der Typ der das Buch geschrieben hat, hat echt nerven. Im zweiten code den ich in mein leben Scheibe baut er fehler ein  Ich habe ihn zwar mit aufregen und fluchen gefunden, aber naja...

Was hat das "+ args[0]" da zu suchen??? Was hat es normalerweise für eine bedeutung??


----------



## Brzeczek (6. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Neues unter Forum für Android App Programmierer.*

ahh jetzt habe ich weiter gelesen und kenne die bedeutung.... sehr verwirend..


----------



## Leandros (6. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Neues unter Forum für Android App Programmierer.*

Mit args[0] gibst du das erste Argument, welches in der Command Line mit eingegeben worden ist aus.
args ist ein String Array und 0 ist das erste item dort drinnen. 

Wenn er es nutzt, sollte er es aber beschrieben haben.


----------



## DarkMo (7. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Neues unter Forum für Android App Programmierer.*

falls du diese "comand line parameter" kennst (also bspw "C:\Spiel\Spiel(.exe) -width 800 -height 600 -cheats_on"  ) dann werden diese geschichten in das string-array args übertragen. weis grad nich wie java das behandelt, ber bei c wars glaub ich so, dass args[0] dann dieses Spiel.exe wäre und erst args[1] wäre der erste parameter "-width".

und falls ich jetz käse geredet hab... ich wars nich


----------



## Leandros (7. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Neues unter Forum für Android App Programmierer.*

Ja, ist korrekt. 
Beweis:

In C++:

```
#include <iostream>

using namespace std;
int main(int argc, char *argv[]) {
    cout << "argc = " << argc << endl;
    for (int i = 0; i < argc; i++) {
        cout << "argv[" << i << "] = " << argv[i] << endl;
    }
}
```


und in Java.


```
class Untitled {
    public static void main(String[] args) {
        System.out.println("args.length = " + args.length);
        for (int i = 0; i < args.length; i++) {
            System.out.println("args[" + i + "] = " + args[i]);
        }
    }
}
```

Nenne ich beide mal Untitled.
Call ich den C++ code ./untitled Hallo Welt bekomme ich als Output:

argc = 3
argv[0] = ./Untitled
argv[1] = Hallo
argv[2] = Welt

Bei Java bekomme ich als Output:

args.length = 2
args[0] = Hallo
args[1] = Welt


----------



## Brzeczek (8. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Neues unter Forum für Android App Programmierer.*

Ich habe es immer noch nicht verstanden, ich habe den Code eins zu eins aus dem Buch übertragen und bekomme trodzdem ne fehler meldung.
Code aus dem Buch:

```
public class Kreisberechnung2 {
    public static void main(String[] args) {
        double radius;
        double umfang, inhalt;
        radius = Double.parseDouble(args[0]);
        umfang = 2.0 * 3.1415926 * radius;
        inhalt = 3.1415926 * radius * radius;
        System.out.print("Umfang: ");
        System.out.println(umfang);
        System.out.print("Flaeche: ");
        System.out.println(inhalt);
    }
}
```
Fehler Meldung:


```
Exception in thread "main" java.lang.ArrayIndexOutofBoundsException: 0
at Kreisberechnung2.main(Kreisberechnung2.java:5)
```


----------



## Leandros (8. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Neues unter Forum für Android App Programmierer.*

Ja, ist doch klar. Lies dir mal die Fehlermeldung durch, da wirst du auf Zeile 5 in Kreisberechnung2.java hingewiesen. Dort wird das erste Kommandozeilenargument abgefragt, da du die Datei wahrscheinlich ohne gestartet hast, wird ne exception geworfen.

Musst dein Programm z.B so starten: ./Kreisberechnung2 5
Dann wirst du:



> Umfang: 31.415926
> Flaeche: 78.539815



ausgegeben bekommen.

Du solltest aufmerksamer Lesen. 


Edit: Alter Schwede ...
In Java benötigt der ganze Code zum Ausführen 182ms. Der selbe benötigt in C++ 5ms.


----------



## DarkMo (8. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Neues unter Forum für Android App Programmierer.*

wie wir in den posts davor exemplarisch geklärt haben, braucht java  argumente nachm anwendungsnamen. den radius übergibst du dem  progrämmchen ja über einen parameter (ein argument -> args[] = array  dieser argumente). wenn du jetzt mit "/java Kreisberechnung2" als bsp  das programm aufrufst, dann hast du laut c ein argument ->  "Kreisberechnung2". in java zählt das aber NICHT as argument (entspricht  also irgendwo eher dem verständnis *find*). ergo hast du kein args[0] und du versuchst darauf zuzugreifen.

lösungen:  entweder zum bsp mit "/java Kreisberechnung2 3" aufrufen (was dem sinn  des simplen bsp's entspräche) -> dann hättest du das prog mit nem  radius von 3 gefüttert. ODER du fängst den fehler ab:


```
public class Kreisberechnung2 {
    public static void main(String[] args) {
         double radius;
         double umfang, inhalt;
         [B]if(args.lenght > 0) {[/B]
             radius = Double.parseDouble(args[0]);
             umfang = 2.0 * 3.1415926 * radius;
             inhalt = 3.1415926 * radius * radius;
             System.out.print("Umfang: ");
             System.out.println(umfang);
             System.out.print("Flaeche: ");
             System.out.println(inhalt);
         } else {
             System.out.println("Kein Radius als Argument übergeben.");
         }
    }
}
```


```
public class Kreisberechnung2 {
    public static void main(String[] args) {
         [B]double radius, umfang, inhalt;[/B]
         if(args.lenght > 0) {
             radius = Double.parseDouble(args[0]);
             umfang = 2.0 * 3.1415926 * radius;
             inhalt = 3.1415926 * radius * radius;
[B]             System.out.println("Umfang: " + umfang);
             System.out.println("Flaeche: " + inhalt);
[/B]         } else {
             System.out.println("Kein Radius als Argument übergeben.");
         }
    }
}
```

was man dann noch testen könnte/müsste/sollte is, ob der radius auch ein numerischer wert is. weil abc als radius... ^^ aber denk mal, das geht zu weit übers bsp hinaus. wegen dem fett markierten: man muss das print und println ned so trennen, kann man schön zusammen packen. und die double werte kann man auch alle in eine reihe packen (also er mixt es ja irgendwie ^^). is im grunde aber wurst - nur kompakter.


----------



## Leandros (8. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Neues unter Forum für Android App Programmierer.*

Guck, er schlägt dir sogar ne Lösung vor.

DarkMo, du verwirrst mit dem zweiten Teil nur mehr als das du hilfst.  Ich habe sowas auch immer gemacht, bis ich bei einer Uni Übung, welche von anderen zwar Verbuggt und ohne Kontrollstruktur abgegeben wurde (wie eben sein Programm), jedoch im Vergleich zu meiner nur aus knapp 20 - 30 Zeilen bestanden, gemerkt habe, das es vorerst nicht nötig ist. Mein Programm bestand aus so knapp 300 - 400 Zeilen, hatte diverse RegExes zur Kontrolle drin etc. 
Mir wurde dann gesagt das es overkill ist, jedoch korrekt ... danach wurde mir Vorgeschlagen ich solle doch das bock schwere Java Zertifikat machen (was ich nicht so Schwer fand, aber naja, was man hat, hat man ).

Moral der Geschicht: Beim Lernen ist Kontrollstruktur nicht wirklich Wichtig und kann vorerst vernachlässigt werden.

BTW: Du machst das ganz Falsch, du musst so kontrollieren:


```
try {
    radius = Double.parseDouble(args[0]);
} catch (ArrayIndexOutofBoundsException e) {
    System.out.println("Kein Radius als Argument übergeben.");
}
```


Wurde mir damals von einem Wissentschaftlichen Mitarbeiter mal gesagt, dem habe ich erstmal nen Vogel gezeigt.


----------



## Brzeczek (8. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Neues unter Forum für Android App Programmierer.*

Ich habe verstanden das in Zeile 5 ein fehler vorliegt. Nur nicht welcher. Leider bin ich nicht schlauer.

Gut, Zeile 5: "radius = Double.parseDouble(args[0]);" Das ist Zeile 5!?

Wo liegt jetzt in dieser Zeile der fehler?

aller anfang ist schwer... schrieb mal ein schlauer man...


----------



## Leandros (8. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Neues unter Forum für Android App Programmierer.*

Da stehen zwei Beiträge, die den Fehler groß erklären. 

Nochmal, der Fehler ist eine ArrayIndexOutofBoundsException, bedeutet auf Deutsch, du greifst auf das String Array "args" zu, und zwar auf das erste item. Allerdings existiert dieses nicht, deswegen wird die exception geworfen.

Um das zu Verhindern, musst du dein Programm mit einem Argument starten, z.B so ./Kreisberechnung2 5


----------



## DarkMo (8. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Neues unter Forum für Android App Programmierer.*



Spoiler






Leandros schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...





 schau dir das experiment nochmal an. die "vorgeschichte" nochmal ausgespoilert und das wichtige fett markiert. und jetzt überlege, WIE du dein programm startest - wie der aufruf aussieht. ganz sicher doch in etwa so: "/java kreisberechnung2". hier hast du KEINE argumente ange-/übergeben. das array args ist also leer. args[0] ist nicht belegt - darauf kann nicht zugegriffen werden -> speicherschutzverletzung bzw eben out of bounds exception. zu deutsch etwa "ausserhalb der reichweite ausnahme" ^^

worum dreht sich denn das ganze kapitel? um dieses args gelumbe oder? hiermit soll das wohl geübt werden bzw verdeutlicht. also mach doch mall statt:
 "/java kreisberechnung2"
 "/java kreisberechnung2 5"

siehst du den unterschied? die 5 ist args[0]. bei dir fehlt diese angabe  => es gibt kein args[0].


----------



## Brzeczek (8. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Neues unter Forum für Android App Programmierer.*

gut ok, wenn ich den anfang auf Kreisberechnung2 5 verändere bekomme ich diese Fehler meldung: Kreisberechnung2.java:1: error: `{`expected public class Kreisberechnung 2 5 {
                                                                  ^

Das wird eine schwere geburt


----------



## Leandros (8. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Neues unter Forum für Android App Programmierer.*

Nix im Code ändern. Der Code war korrekt.

Wie startest du dein Programm?


----------



## DarkMo (8. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Neues unter Forum für Android App Programmierer.*



Brzeczek schrieb:


> gut ok, wenn ich den anfang auf *Kreisberechnung2 5* verändere


  

sehr schön ^^

du sollst NICHT die klassenbezeichnung ändern. wie soll man sowas denn erklären, wenn du scheinbar garnich weisst, was das überhaupt is  die frage von leandros ist hier wohl essentiell: WIE startest du dein programm? eine bat? was steht da drin? über die konsole? was tippst du ein. denn DORT sollst du ne zahl hinendran schreiben ><


----------



## Leandros (8. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Neues unter Forum für Android App Programmierer.*

Mich wundert viel mehr, das sowas essentielles nicht im Buch steht. 
Entweder überliest er es oder das Buch ist Verdammt ******** ...


----------



## Crysis nerd (8. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Neues unter Forum für Android App Programmierer.*

Meine Fresse Brzeczek,
schalt mal deinen Kopf ein und lies erstmal aufmerksam das Buch, bevor du dich hier über das Buch oder Java an sich beschwerst. Die netten Jungs wollen dir helfen, aber erstmal musst du dir selber helfen.

Du willst Programmierer werden, und da gilt in 99,31415926% der Fälle: Du bist Schuld! Es kompiliert nicht, weil du Mist machst. Wenn du die Grundeinstellung verinnerlicht hast, kommst du vllt. auch weiter.

Schönen Abend noch


----------



## Brzeczek (8. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Neues unter Forum für Android App Programmierer.*

ok langsma rollt der rubel  

Ich habe cmd gestartet, tippe javac Kreisberechnung2 5 ein, meldung javac: invalid flag: 5 Usage: javac <option> <source files> use -Help for a list of possible options

Bitte habt noch etwas gedult mit mir


----------



## Brzeczek (8. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Neues unter Forum für Android App Programmierer.*



Crysis nerd schrieb:


> Meine Fresse Brzeczek,
> schalt mal deinen Kopf ein und lies erstmal aufmerksam das Buch, bevor du dich hier über das Buch oder Java an sich beschwerst. Die netten Jungs wollen dir helfen, aber erstmal musst du dir selber helfen.
> 
> Du willst Programmierer werden, und da gilt in 99,31415926% der Fälle: Du bist Schuld! Es kompiliert nicht, weil du Mist machst. Wenn du die Grundeinstellung verinnerlicht hast, kommst du vllt. auch weiter.
> ...




nein die jungs sind super, die nehmen sich die zeit alles ok. Klar ich raffe es nicht. Ich muss es noch verstehen. Ich lesse das Buch nochmal bis zur diese stelle.


----------



## DarkMo (8. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Neues unter Forum für Android App Programmierer.*

junge junge musst ich jetz googlen >< hatte grad echt keinen plan, wo es zum bsp sowas gibt, fand dann was zu d2 ^^
Game commands - Diablo 3 Wiki

hier haste nen gutes bsp für sowas:


> Example:
> "C:\Program Files\Diablo II\Diablo II.exe" -w -nofixaspect


HINTER diablo II.exe (dieses -w und - nofixaspect - DAS sind args. -w is in java args[0] und -nofixaspect währe args[1].


----------



## Brzeczek (8. Oktober 2013)

Kleine lese Probe.

gehe jetzt schlafen morgen für schicht


----------



## Leandros (8. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Neues unter Forum für Android App Programmierer.*

Warum sollte ich mir das durchlesen, du musst das machen ...

Also. Erstmal Begriffserklärung.

javac = Java Compiler
java = Java

So, du hast deine Test.java Datei und die Konsole dort offen wo sie liegt.

1. Compile die Datei: javac Test.java
Du solltest nun eine Test.class haben.

2. Führ dein Programm aus: java Test
Dort hinten musst du die Argumente dran hängen, also in deinem Fall: java Kreisberechnung2 5


Edit: Alter, das steht da doch Schritt für Schritt beschrieben


----------



## Brzeczek (8. Oktober 2013)

Ahh jetzt habe ich es geraft  ok, werde es morgen sofort ausprobieren. Danke.


----------

